# Stiffness of the Oberons?



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I realized last night that my wife has an old (199 Oberon journal.  I tool a look at it look and saw that the leather is REALLY thick.

Are the Kindle covers thick leather?  Do they have soft buttery flexiness that makes it a kindlefondle?  or is it more of a kindlewrestle?

I'm still on the fence regarding a Kover Konversion or an Oberon Journal Kover insert modification or just an Oberon Kindle Kover for the GeekBook(TM).  

Yikes.  No wonder women are the ones who accessorize.  I am paralyzed by accessory anxiety.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, the leather is a thick type, a guesstimate on mine being somewhere around 1/8".  It's heavy & substantial--some people have found it to be too heavy, others find the weight quite comfortable.  I believe it's about 2 oz. heavier than the Amazon cover, so it's definitely very solid.

As for softness & flexibility, I think a LOT depends on factors we've not completely figured out with any consistency.  Wraparound designs (such as River Garden or Roof of Heaven) tend to be the least soft & flexible--but we've had reports of the same exact design on different covers behaving differently.  The dyes used may be a factor.  The hide used almost certainly is.  We just don't know enough to say absolutely "this cover in this color with this design will be more/less flexible".

My Dragonfly Pond (front design only) is a lot softer in feel than my Celtic Diamond journal (wraparound).  The Pond cover is so soft in fact, I find myself petting it, or tracing out the design.

(And most of the women here get paralyzed periodically by all the choices available....or we say to heck with it & buy ALL of them!)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cover is rather thick- but not heavy, adds good protection to the Kindle. Mine came very flexible, smooth as butter. I've heard some came a bit still and a few good bends worked out the kinks.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I can easily bend mine back... its very comfortable in the hand and honestly does not weigh much more then the Medge covers.. they did slim it down for the K2.. its a gorgeous piece of art


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My Oberon was used when I received it but only a few months old. It is extremely flexible, folding back to read one handed quite easily.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Tree of Life cover has always folded back with no problem, but I'm noticing as time goes by that it does seem to lie flatter & flatter. It's definitely never been a wrestle - and I have to say I fondle it quite a bit.  It just feels good.  (She said with a grin....)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have butterfly and it's super soft and folds back flat. I just weighed all of my covers and here are the results. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6053.0.html


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My black Sky Dragon folded back pretty easily right out of the box, but within a day of heavy reading was even easier to fold back and now lies almost completely flat when folded back.

Based on what I've read from other board members, I'd say that there is some variability of flex from one cover to another based on the nature of leather as a natural material.  There also seems to be some variability with some designs, particularly the wraparound designs with heavy tooling along the spine, being somewhat less flexible.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

What can be said about the stiffness is that they all become less stiff over time, regardless of color/design.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Dragonfly Pond and my daughter has the Tree of Life. I was able to visit her last weekend and saw it for the first time. Marcy's is a wraparound design and mine isn't. Hers was heavier and thicker than mine, but not by much. I'm glad that I was able to see and touch hers and found that I like the feel of mine better. I have been wanting the Roof of Heaven design, but not sure that I would buy the wraparound design now that I've seen both. OK, I'm kidding myself I really love the Roof of Heaven and will probably buy it sooner or later.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> Are the Kindle covers thick leather? Do they have soft buttery flexiness that makes it a kindlefondle? or is it more of a kindlewrestle?


Yes it is thick leather - don't know how it compares to the journals as I don't have both. And it is definitely a KindleFondle not a KindleWrestle. In fact a occasionally read with the cover open like a book so I fondle more leather while I read.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

akjak said:


> What can be said about the stiffness is that they all become less stiff over time


**snickers like a 12 year old boy*** Heeeheee.............sorry, what were we talking about again?

Ah yes. My Oberon is thick but folds back easily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

My ROH folds back beautifully:


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had mine for about a week adn it folds back like the one in the picture above my post.  It is soft and comfortable to hold.  I thought I wouldn't like it because it would add weight.  Last night I took K2 out of the cover to read but I put it right back in because I like holding the cover better!  I never thought that would happen!


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had a Bold Celtic Knot in black (with corners) for a couple of weeks.  It folded back easily from day 1.  I was a little concerned that it would be a struggle to hold open for reading, but I really like the way it feels.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

My ROH and Black Celtic Knot have folded back easily from day one.  There covers are incredible!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I looked at some Oberon journals in a local  bookstore (I live close to the Oberon factory).  The covers were very thick and stiff, almost as stiff as a hardcover book.  I was worried that their kindle cover would be stiff as well.  After posting a question here much like yours, I did decide to get a kindle cover, and I'm very happy with it.  The leather is kind of thick, but not stiff like the journals that I saw in the store.    It bends back easily -- I read mine with the cover folded back.  

Kathie


----------

